# Sewing room "tour"



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

When we moved into this house back in April, I asked for suggestions on setting up my sewing room on the "cheap". 

While I keep dreaming about that killer room in my imagination, it isn't going to happen in this house!

Anyway, this is probably about as good as it's going to get, so perhaps someone else might get some ideas for their room from mine. It's mostly done with banquet tables from Staples, and lots of plastic carts.

Of course if anyone comes up with better solutions, I'd love feedback!

Weapons of Mass Construction "Tour".


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL! I am soooo envious! I have a small corner of our living room. And "Weapons of Mass Construction" cracked me up.

-Joy


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I can relate Joy... I spent 4 years using a corner of our RV! LOL


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What do you have the fabric wrapped around, and how much yardage is on the 'bolts"?

It's so organized! I'm envious of that and the shelves.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Those were my big splurge (and the chairs) for the room Angie, they're called fabric organizers by Polar Notions.

On mine there is anywhere from 1 yard to 4 yards on each. They'll hold quite a bit more, and they really work well. Right now I have about 125 mini bolts up there, I purchased 200 of them so I can expand a bit more.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Oh my I green with envy...... I had sewing room in our other house. Now a corner. Fabric in totes. Up in the storage area. When I want to find something I good diggen. I have labels on the totes. But that doesn't mean I'll find it. Way to g. I know you love being there. Looks so peaceful and fun........Enjoy and happy sewing.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

OMG, I was wondeirng about other's rooms just this am!!! 
I love the table that is made up w/ cutting mat. I was actually going to ask how you all do it! Cause all i have is a 16x 12 ( i think) mat to cut on.. and I keep dulling my blade on the " tables" I have ( all formaca topped ) I will have to take a picture of my area ( it is a mess right now YIKES) and then show you all. 
MINE is all in the basement, so when its REALLY COLD OUT.. it REALLY cold down there ( no heat in my "room" Hubby said today we will "SURROUND" me w/ electric heaters, so I can do my cutting! I told him I might just bring the sewing machine up stairs and take over the dining room!)


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Awesome! Thanks for letting us visit your home!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

CJ, I need you (or someone) to come organize my sewing space. Like others, my space is limited. I seem to have some scattered in all rooms of the house, just wherever I can find an empty drawer or corner. You did good!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Love how you have the fabric organized. IF I ever get my set up the way I want it I'll post pictures. But all my machines are lots older than yours. I have one machine, the New Home, set up and my serger and computer. But I don't want to get too much put in there until I can insulate and panel it.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Absolutely amazing. You are living my dream. You are so young to have acquired so much equipment! 

I vote for tearing out the wall between the two rooms and making a large open doorway between them.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WOW ....... Id never leave the room !!!! What a blessing it must be for you , from being in the RV for so long !!!! From all your work Ive seen, you deserve all that !!! YAY !


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Shepherd, when we sold our our farm 5 years ago, I owned a single sewing machine and an HQ16 (my first one). When we decided to fulltime in the RV, I took the sewing machine along and sold everything else. 

I didn't expect sewing to be a part of my life at all, because my husbands contracts generally ran from 3-6 months, with plenty of breaks in between. We really expected to be traveling quite a bit.

We headed off to Connecticut for a 3 month job, and had a 2 month break afterwards. Perfect! Then hubby landed a contract down in Russellville AR for 6 months. 4 years later... we're still here! And obviously, we finally bought a house. No telling how long we'll be here, but you can only stay in an RV in a single campground for so long without going insane, and I'd had enough. 

Just sitting there all the time, I started sewing... and accumulating fabric, threads, machines... LOL. I literally had to "unload" the RV before we moved it over to the house!

Once in the house, I knew I'd replace my HQ16 even though the room is small and I can't open it all the way.

My Bernina serger is a combo machine, I opted to go that way in the RV because I didn't have space for a serger and a separate coverstitch machine. But right after we moved in, the Babylock dealer up in Fayetteville had this killer sale and I bought the CS machine at almost 50% off, free shipping to my door!

And the vintage Singer... well that was my Christmas gift from hubby this year . If and when the economy shuts down, I'd still like to be able to sew. The Singer is my back up plan.

We were able to save a huge portion of our income during those 4 years in the RV. All our living costs were paid for, and we don't have any debt, so I bought my sewing dream machines while the gravy train was flowing!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

WOW...I am SOOOO jealous! I wish I was half as organized as you are.
Thanks for the shove...I've got an urge to get upstairs and get my sewing room cleaned up and organized (right now I have a path to the sewing machine).


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

It's Beautiful and so well organized. Think I'm going to order some fabric organizers. G&S


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

CJ said:


> We headed off to Connecticut for a 3 month job, and had a 2 month break afterwards. Perfect! Then hubby landed a contract down in Russellville AR for 6 months. 4 years later... we're still here!
> QUOTE]
> 
> OMG YOU live almost ON TOP of my dad!! He is in Dardanelle!!! When I go and visit him, I may have to visit you!) ( now Im not a stalker!)


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

You'd be most welcome, holler any time you're in the area and come on over 


QUOTE]

OMG YOU live almost ON TOP of my dad!! He is in Dardanelle!!! When I go and visit him, I may have to visit you!) ( now Im not a stalker!)[/QUOTE]


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I looked at this w/ great interest. I am in a 8x15 room but 3 ft of the 15 is only partially available because it goes in the dormer. Migt as well say 8x12. My husband says I should move to one of the other bedrooms (12.5x18 and 12.5x14.5) I covet the larger. The layout is better. The closet is just inside the door making all the floor and wall space in the corner available. But, it seems greedy to take the biggest room in the house. Seeing your two rooms makes it seem a better idea.

Your organization is amazing. I don't think I can ever achieve that but it sure would be nice to not be emptying totes (and trash bags) looking for fabric.

Great job.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Why would it be greedy Countrysunshine? Do you sew a lot? Heck if our bedroom furniture would fit in either of the upstairs bedrooms I'd take the master bedroom for my sewing room in a heartbeat! It has a solid wall of windows and would be wonderful to sew in!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

LOL...Well, we lived for 8 years in a 12x50 trailer w/ two sons. When I sewed then I did it on the kitchen table and I sewed quite a bit. Moved into a 1400 sq ft house after number 3 was born. Aquired a serger. Still did all my sewing on the dining room table.

finally finished the home we built ourselves. I like to say the largest room in the house is "young prince's room". The first young prince is now 25 and married. The youngest prince moved out of what is now my sewing room into that largest room. He is only 17. He leaves for college in the fall but I can't see "taking" his room for a little while yet - no matter how much I covet it. I still sewed in a corner of my bedroom until he got to move to the "big bedroom". I feel so fortunate to have a ROOM for my stuff and that it is NOT in the basement.

It will be soon enough that I can have any room in the house. Right now I will just look, measure and plan while I enjoy the last prince. 

I find as each prince leaves to conquer his own world I am once again sewing more and more. When my castle is empty maybe I wil take that largest room.

Now, when the first prince found his princess she looked around and said, "Hey, think of the money I can spend on other things if I have the prince's mom make the dresses for my wedding." So, I did. Seven of them. What a project. But, we did 5 bridesmaids, 2 flower girls, the ring bearer's pillow and 250 rice roses for under $300. Talk about scoring points w/ the DIL!

Need to go wake up the King of the Castle so that we can go to bed. I am sure I will dream of sewing rooms and sewing machines for I am going to the dealer tomorrow.

Mary


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

CJ wow I'm so happy for you. I remember you living in the RV but missed when you moved into the house I guess.



countrysunshine said:


> ...we did 5 bridesmaids, 2 flower girls, the ring bearer's pillow and 250 rice roses for under $300.
> Mary


Mary, can you post pics of these dressed you made?


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I went to look and see if the photographer still had some on his website and he does not. I have dial up. Very unreliable dial up. So posting pictures is pretty much out for me.


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

They were gorgeous. I got to see them first hand at the wedding. She also made her dress for the wedding.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

"Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain..." for she may be just a wee bit prejudice!


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

countrysunshine said:


> "Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain..." for she may be just a wee bit prejudice!


"Just the facts mam, just the facts." Which is why all those girls bring you their dresses to be altered.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I should like to point out they bring stuff to me because Momma Mary is cheap (read free) and actually does the job - unlike the local bridal shop.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

I posted here but it must of got lost a couple of days ago. I love your sewing room and how it is set up. You are an inspiration for me to get the things I have started done since you accomplish so much in so little time. I am still amazed with your quilting machine. I read your blog and that is very interesting. I do think it would be more fun to machine quilt than hand quilt. I don't have much patience.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

Wow great room
Hey have you tried the crazy buggy barn quilt. 
It takes 18 fat qtrs. You stack them and cut them, then you have to arange each pile different. The cuts are numbered and cut one you move the top piece to the bottom of the stack. The second cut you move the top two pieces to the bottom of the stack and so on. Well you come out with the squares all the same crazy pattern but in each square the same piece of fabric is in a different spot. LOL 
It sound a bit confusing and it is a bit the first time you do it. But after that it is fun and fast. I took a class in it and you know even tho it was the same pattern everyone quilt in the class looke so different you wouldn't think it was the same.


----------



## pourfolkes (Jul 1, 2005)

Ozark, are there any instructions online for the crazy buggy barn quilt? I would love to try one. Thanks


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

crazy buggy barn quilt... hhhmmmmm don't think I've heard of that one, but it sounds like a turning twenty quilt?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like the slash and stitch quilts. I've been googling and find mostly a lopsided star version.

http://worldquilter.wordpress.com/category/stack-and-slash/

Sorta the above...

Angie


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Sweet sewing room!


----------

